# Need small tuner/amp for outdoor speakers.



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking for something small to run a pair of outdoor speakers by a bench in front of our shop. It doesn't have to have any kind of exceptional sound quality or anything just be cheap, have a radio tuner built in, and a remote would be nice too. The bench out front is just a place for customers to sit and wait for their cars and enjoy the weather (or their cigarette :/ ) 

It will be inside so it doesn't have to be waterproof or anything.

I havent been able to find anything less than $100, I think the boss would be happy with $40-50. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Look on Ebay for a used stereo receiver. $40-50 is going to be tough. But you should be able to find something lower powered but decent for $70-100. Yamaha, Denon, Sony, Pioneer.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I posted on diyaudio also and thats what they said. It's a great idea and I actually have stereo Denon from 1989 that would be perfect but it's too awesome to put there. I ended up finding a cheap little radio with external speakers at Walmart for like $30 so I am going to use that until it craps.

Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Pioneer Sx-680 old school.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Try goodwill.com auctions.... I bought a perfectly working pioneer receiver for $12. If you get it semi-locally you can even pickup rather than pay shipping.

Only problem is one missing foot


----------

